# Building a Garage.....



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Well after many years my dad and I decided we/he needed more space. We are going with a Pioneer Pole Building 30 x 32 with carriage doors and a few upgrades.

I since have moved away and have my own house, but I have no room on my property to build a garage, he has 3 acres and has volunteered some land Thumbs Up

We have about a dozen trees to take down and need about 8-10 tri-axles of fill, we should have the building up in a month

Started the clearing this week.....


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Lookin good so far. What are you doing with the tree? If I were close I'd come and pick them up for this winter for my parents Central Boiler.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Lookin good, on your new building, heated floors, high ceilings, big doors, and make it as big as you can. Just my 2 cents


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

keep us updated and posting pics!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cutting down your own trees to make the lumber,can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

when you get a load of free time, go ahead and check out garagejournal.com you might be unhappy with the amount of time you will spend on there, but you will definitely get some help and a lot of good idea's.


----------



## justinizzi (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok did some more work tonight. Borrowed my uncles chipper instead of burning the brush, wow it really is so much easier.

Cut the last of the big trees. Tomorrow we sign the contract with Pioneer and on Tuesday we got the permit.

Mom shot a movie of me in the JD pushing over the big tree as dad cut, I will post that once it loads to youtube.

The pictures are boring I know, but soon the Dozer will be here to rip out stumps and grade.


----------



## KPZ Enterprises (Sep 16, 2010)

thats all uv done so far? lol- lookn good man, keep taking pics 4 us.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

not a bad size to get started with we have a 24 x 30 wish we built it bigger lol but we have a second floor for a work shop /storageone thing i wish we did do is make it higher and put big doors in.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

All trees down, all stumps out, and first loads of fill delivered

I think we are 3 weeks out until they come to build this thing


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

what kinda of pricing did you get for a shop that size??


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Mackman;1291968 said:


> what kinda of pricing did you get for a shop that size??


With some upgrades like 10w x 9h garage doors with lites, eaves and gables, insulated roof, two tone color, a few other things, the garage itself only built on our lot is $13,318, the excavating is $2,500 and the concrete will be $2,375 Need a truckload of 2B stone for concrete about $300

Until its done it will be 19K with us doing the electric


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you said you where going to put carriage-swing out doors on? is that common for garages down your way ? why not go with some insulated roll ups that look like carriage doors ?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

That's what i meant, but those got ixnayed by the guy and lady who own the land for some really dumb reason


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

OK moving right along, all level and ready for the build. Honestly it is allot more of a drop off than we expected, after it is all built we will get the dozer back for final grade and topsoil

Needs to really settle drove my skid steer on it and it was like mush


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice pictures. That's a nice dozer to. I'm looking forward to seing more pictures.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

what are you doing for a floor? pouring a slab? how thick of a slab? with all that fill you brought in, how deep do you need to go down to get to virgin soil for your poles to sit on? hopefully its all compacted really well, or you may have issues with your floor cracking once it settles.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

linckeil;1292334 said:


> what are you doing for a floor? pouring a slab? how thick of a slab? with all that fill you brought in, how deep do you need to go down to get to virgin soil for your poles to sit on? hopefully its all compacted really well, or you may have issues with your floor cracking once it settles.


Yes everything you mentioned we know and are concerned about.

1. I wanted a compactor on site, but the excavator came sooner than expected and the compactor was not there.

2. Slab will be 4" but closer to 8" by the garage doors, the whole floor will be mesh reinforced.

3. We may wait a couple of months before we pour the floor so we can drive on it and allow mother nature to settle

4. The pad is built up almost 5 feet towards the back, I dont think anyone has an auger that deep to get to virgin soil, but I wish/hope they do.

5. Really hoping for some good rain to help settle the fill


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I take it you had to buy fill for the garage. i would of filled in more around the sides for future expantion and or extra parking always try to think ahead , from the pics hard to belive it is level now vs before lol.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

is it going to look like this one?
found it on one of those post pole bulders site .


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Sweet project, keep up with the pics and just be grateful they are letting you use their land. I wish I had a place to build something like that. Time to buy a house with a yard I guess...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the builders wont like digging thru that shale i can see them charging more, if they don't just turn around and leave first, they won't be there long building it, unless the digging presents a problem,

good luck and keep us posted


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

It will look like this - but no cupola and different colors

http://www.pioneerpolebuildings.com/index.html

really need some rain to help compact the site


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

any updates? how are things coming? any new pics?

i hope to break ground on my building in september. doing all the site work now


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Lumber will be delivered tomorrow and construction starts Wednesday


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Did you have any other options for fill? Rip rap stone?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Some of the materials delivered this morning


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Loks like qaulity meterial, cant wait to see a finished product.


----------



## Leggslandscape (Jan 29, 2010)

I am in the process of setting my trusses on my 24x32 pole building, your project is coming along nice.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Got underway today, what a rough start, took half a day to aug holes, and allot of the wrong lumber was either intentionally or unintentionally delivered.....

On top of that I figured I needed another truck so I went and bought a F350 dually with another Fisher MM2 on it, will pick that up FridayThumbs Up


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Idk matt looks like your building a circus tent to me


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

90plow;1297571 said:


> Idk matt looks like your building a circus tent to me


Its a shelter to safe harbor mexicans


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

Do yo have any new pics yet? And of your new truck?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Your not going to have a concret floor?


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Looks like its comeing along cant wait to see ho it turns out, oh and congrats on the new truck.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Pics will be up tonight, yes on the concrete floor, just gonna wait a few months and let the ground settle


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

All it needs is gutters, and some landscaping.

The truck just as I bought it


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

going by the post dates in this thread .... the buliding went up in 2 - 3 days ..... is that correct? Fast work and nice truck !!!


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow that looks great. and it was fast to. the new truck is nuce as well. now you gotta pour the floor and move in.


----------



## XxChevy-HDxX (Jul 15, 2010)

The work came out great! How wide are the doors? And nice truck.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Spent most of the day working on the garage, grading, picking up rocks, picking up tons of screws, burned garbage, leveled the floor and filled in to the skirt board.

Then best of all parked the fords in there with the skid Thumbs Up

Im not pouring the floor this year due to settling. I'm not worried about it, I have way more shelter right now than I did last year.

The building went up in 2.5 days, they did make some big mistakes. They put on the wrong garage doors, we ordered 4 lites and they are 5, and they placed the entry door 6" closer to the wall than according to plans.

Also washed the truck, its pretty badass, full banks exhaust, turbo upgrade, and banks exhaust brake, the girlfriend loves it. I also got 6 new snow tires with it.

The doors are 10 wide x 8 high


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Well where are the pics??!?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Ohh whoops sorry, didnt relize they were on the last page


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice building!! Now you just need a car lift!!!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

looks like it came out nice dispite the few problem you mention i will take it LOL


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

A lift would do well in that garage. If your getting one get it before the floor goes in.


----------



## Bigmatt0711 (Dec 6, 2009)

That's a nice looking garage!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice looking garage.It's too bad the construction got ahead of the all/equally important site work.That much shale fill will now not compact correctly since your roof is on unless you flood it with water from a hose and monitor the soil until the settling cracks disappear or you bring in a small vibratory roller and hope for the best.Either way,I would pour a 6'' slab now ,minimum 4K PSI with fibers AND 1/2'' rebar.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Ripped out the wiring for the HD blade on the 350 and ran the XV wires. It still needs adjustments, grabbed a quick pic as I was jockeying things around


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I Like it. Wish i had a little shop like that


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

it came out nice i told ya they wouldn't be there long, pole framing is fast if thats all yea do


----------



## redneck farmer (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice looking shop. How many miles on the Ford?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

******* farmer;1300559 said:


> Nice looking shop. How many miles on the Ford?


Thanks

118K with a new Ford reman trans 3k miles ago,comes with a 3 year 36K warranty. I just ordered new headlights for it, that's why the bumper is still off. I took the bumper off to realign the plow mounts, the guy before me, bent one and wacked it so far off I couldn't even drive the plow into it to for hook up


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that truck sure does look clean....I prob shoulda bought it haha


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I am back at you for another thumbs up on that garage. Wish I had one. My neighborhood association would hang me !!! LOL


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Rented a Ditch Witch to run electric lines....


----------



## wishingtoplow (Apr 6, 2005)

My father purchased a 24' by 32' pole building by the same company. They had it put up in one day. Very highly recommend these guys.


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

nice looking garage, any updates


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

All new zero degree flouresent lighting


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Looks really nice. Had mine put up back in 06. 40x60 with 12' ceiling and 5 10x10 doors. Also ran water and sewage so I dont have to walk back to the house. Thumbs Up

Not a great pic, but the only one I have at the moment.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks great man.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Just looked through the pictures looking good. Shouldnt darryl be wearing osha approved eyes and ears running that ditch witch?


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

how did you like working with pioneer pole buildings, im looking to put in a garage that size and I will probably be talking to them, just looking to hear how your experience was?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

For the price it was well worth it. They for the most part were pretty good, with the exceptions noted in the posting. I would however watch them very closely, thankfully my dad was home to keep an eye on everything.

They used subs to do the actual building, so like I said keep a close eye on them.


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

Im hearing that about most of the pole barn companies, that they use subs to do all the installs.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Its been two years since I started this thread and finally we are done, with the exception of the stone wall I am going to build around the pad.

We waited until this past April to pour the floor so everything had time to settle.

The pics dont show much except all the crap we have filled it up with.

The reality is that most of my stuff still sits outside: 3 snow pushers, a 10' Western, my XLS (in another garage) GMC 6500, Case 580SL, tailgate spreader.............. but its better than nothing prsport


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Your shop came out great! Nice to see the floor finished too.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Shop looks great. Nice to have things out of the elements.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Badass dude!! Hows that new 6.0 treating you?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

BlueRam2500;1638493 said:


> Badass dude!! Hows that new 6.0 treating you?


Put 5k miles on it, so far it has been great with the exception of the right rear caliper locking and not releasing. I changed that and it has been perfect. Just changed the oil yesterday, pretty awesome not having to fight with an oil filter down below


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MatthewG;1638509 said:


> Put 5k miles on it, so far it has been great with the exception of the right rear caliper locking and not releasing. I changed that and it has been perfect. Just changed the oil yesterday, pretty awesome not having to fight with an oil filter down below


A superduty locking up calipers, especially rears? 

Shop looks nice! Ever considered putting a lean to on the end where the trailer and plows are? Might not keep everything off them if it rains or snows sideways but I bet 95% of the elements don't reach the stuff kept under there.


----------

